# New Bits for the Prince



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Could not stand the noise from my CycleOps power meter rear hub and the front hub a ho hum DT Swiss. Since Chris King finally got around to making campy hubs I figured the Ciak Prince needed some more orange....er, Mango. What ya think?


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*Wow, Sharp!*

But I think I'd go with black bar tape. right now there is no other strong white area on the bike to compliment the white bars.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

What I really need is that Fizik seat reveresed, white with black stripe then the bar tape would be better. Look at pic #4 from the top you can the white but not from the side.

I went back and forth on that....but black tape is just so boring. There is a lot of white on the down tube PINARELLO! ;-) and other small parts on the frame. I also when with white housing over black or orange to add a bit more white. Orange tape was on at one time, but too much. I am up for any suggestion but black...what else you got?

I got white tape to mark my seat height. Any points for that?


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I would have to agree with Black bar tape


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Black tape for sure. Spectacular set up. Hubs were a great choice. I'd mark the seatpost with black tape rather than white as well.


----------



## jathanas (Aug 6, 2008)

Eye candy! +1 for black bar tape.


----------



## Deeyetoo (Jun 19, 2012)

Stay with the white bar tape. It looks fine. 
The type face Pinarello and Edge are white so all ok. Besides, the Fizik Arione also has that white center strip.
With black bar tape it would look too much Halloweenie IMO

Also, with black bar tape those orange hudz would stand out like crazy and look out of place


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

Great hubs! But I repeat - go with black bar tape.:thumbsup:


----------



## reig3 (Jul 7, 2012)

WANT! Love the colors, Photoshop the bar tape and see if you like the white still after seeing black or another color?

Bob


----------



## Cybrus07 (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice color...looks just like the new Dogma 65.1 color scheme...agree with the others...black bar tape will make it more outstanding! GREAT Bike you have there!


----------

